# Story Posted



## BookStop (Feb 1, 2009)

Quantum Muse - science fiction and fantasy stories and artwork

_They're Good People_ posted int he Feb edition of QuantumMuse


----------



## Michael01 (Feb 1, 2009)

Is this your story, BookStop?  If so, congrats.

It's not bad.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Michael01.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations, BookStop!

(I liked the punch line.)


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 2, 2009)

Funny, I get this feeling of dèja lu. 

Conga rats


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ratsy (Feb 2, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## mosaix (Feb 2, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 3, 2009)

Clever twist at the end - totally didn't see it coming. Congarats.


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats, Bookstop!  Really happy for you.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, Guys!



chrispenycate said:


> Funny, I get this feeling of dèja lu.
> 
> Conga rats


 

Doo-do-do  Conga Rats your new nickname, Crispy?


----------



## ctg (Feb 3, 2009)

I got the same deja vu, but then again, I was also thinking when you're going to post longer piece and really get your vamp universe going. Any ways, congratulations and I'm looking forward seeing your work in the Interzone.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 3, 2009)

ctg said:


> I got the same deja vu, but then again, I was also thinking when you're going to post longer piece and really get your vamp universe going. Any ways, congratulations and I'm looking forward seeing your work in the Interzone.


 
I dallied with it, but they already had the earlier copy and the dallying never seemd a good fit anyway.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 3, 2009)

Conga rats (or conga rat's relations) are what you offer someone who's succeded in something (frequently things that do not require great intellectual effort, like getting pregnant, but occasionally, as now, of things that one can feel proud of)

I knows that -- ejerkated, me.


----------

